# ping question -- resolved

## Fred Krogh

In trying to track down a problem with 192.168.1.1, I finally disconnected the cable to the interface on eth2.  Ping 192.168.1.1 still responds.  From where I have no idea, but suspect if I get it not to respond with the cable unplugged, then maybe it would work with the cable plugged in.  Any ideas for what might have caused this?  Thanks,

FredLast edited by Fred Krogh on Sat Aug 11, 2012 1:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Since you have an eth2 it implies you probably have more than one network connection...Is this the case?

When you run "/sbin/ifconfig" or "/sbin/ip addr" are any of your network interfaces hardcoded to the ip address?  You'll definitely want to get rid of any hardcoded interfaces unless you meant to do it, and if you did - make sure it doesn't match other devices on the network.

How are you configuring your network interfaces?  Was this a fresh build?

----------

## Fred Krogh

I don't understand what you mean by "hardcoded".  The addresses are specified in /etc/conf.d/net.  And doing a global grep in etc, I don't find any 191.168.1.1 except where I put it in /etc/conf.d/net.  If I delete it there the ping gives no response, but then the interface doesn't come up properly either.  "ip addr" gives  *Quote:*   

> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 
> 
>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
> 
> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
> ...

 

I have no idea where the eth3, and eth4 come from, although there are two more ethernet intefaces in the hardware.

I hope this answers your questions.  Thanks.

----------

## eccerr0r

Are you expecting to use DHCP?  You shouldn't need an /etc/conf.d/net if you want to use DHCP.

Since you probably set the up address of your ethernet card to 192.168.1.1 then you can always ping to 192.168.1.1 because that's your own address and it's always up.  You need to specify some other ip address for your computer (or use DHCP to dynamically set one from your router/dhcp server.)

----------

## Fred Krogh

Many thanks, I was about to post this when I say your comment.  That was too stupid for words,  I still have a mystery, but it is something else.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Many thanks, I was about to post this when I say your comment.  That was too stupid for words,  I still have a mystery, but it is something else.

----------

